# Anyone want a friesian? Free to Good Home!



## Jess2308

Im gonna kill the little monster!

She has the most annoying habit of digging her food as she is eating!! In the last 2 weeks she has killed FOUR buckets, the last one tonight 

I tried getting one to attach to the door and she kicked the door so hard i was worried sick about her hurting her legs (kept bashing it with her knees  ) so put it on the floor and she broke it within about 5 mins. The one tonight was supposedly indestructible.. It took her 3 days to kill it, i'll give them that!! Thats about the longest one has lasted!!

Thank god she is beautiful, sweet natured, has perfect manners, is lovely to ride and completely bombproof... Otherwise she would be on ebay :lol:


----------



## Acacia86

:lol: :lol: :lol: bless her!!! I love Friesian's :thumbup: Someone i know has one. Beautiful horses.


----------



## Jess2308

Acacia86 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: bless her!!! I love Friesian's :thumbup: Someone i know has one. Beautiful horses.


She is stunning, my real dream horse, a real life Black Beauty  Perfect in every way, except the bucket thing. I mean seriously, why the hell does she need to have her feet IN her food anyway?? It gets spread all over the stable, in her bed - everywhere!!  My other little horsey loved it when they were being fed in the fields, he just picked it up as she flung the food all over the place


----------



## Tanya1989

My friend has a fresian, she won 2nd reserve supreme champion at the royal london last year. We had this problem with a bucket trasher, he used to stamp them then throw them over the door. God help any unsuspecting person passing the stable.
We had to empty his feed onto the floor


----------



## Jess2308

Tanya1989 said:


> My friend has a fresian, she won 2nd reserve supreme champion at the royal london last year. We had this problem with a bucket trasher, he used to stamp them then throw them over the door. God help any unsuspecting person passing the stable.
> We had to empty his feed onto the floor


Ooooh, wow, thats very impressive for a friesian to win at that level!! Fantastic :thumbup:

I tried putting Una's on the floor but the crazy beast still dug it  Just flung the pile of food everywhere. I think she is actually nuts :lol: Never had a horse do this before, its very odd!!


----------



## Acacia86

She wants to pick out the best bits first :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jess2308

Acacia86 said:


> She wants to pick out the best bits first :lol: :lol:


That wouldnt surprise me actually, she is very odd :lol:


----------



## JSR

Robinsons - Buy Equestrian Supplies, Horse Tack, Clothing and more at Robinsons

I use these, Kane likes to throw his bucket around when he's finished, stand in it and then usually pee in it so these are fab! Had mine for 4 years and he's not killed it yet.

We've got a Fresian stallion at our yard....if you ever fancy her having a foal!!


----------



## VickyF

You can get bendy plastic tub trugs cheaper from B&Q ,Asda etc.My shetland has a shallow green one from B&Q which is meant to be for gardening but it does the trick as he likes to throw them around after he has eaten.He also has a large one for his water.


----------



## Jonansi

I used to share a thoroughbred who was only happy eating his dinner off the floor-after kicking his bucket over to tip it out!!!


----------



## Lollie1515

JSR said:


> Robinsons - Buy Equestrian Supplies, Horse Tack, Clothing and more at Robinsons
> 
> I use these, Kane likes to throw his bucket around when he's finished, stand in it and then usually pee in it so these are fab! Had mine for 4 years and he's not killed it yet.
> 
> We've got a Fresian stallion at our yard....if you ever fancy her having a foal!!


i well recommend this one!! my little troublesome pony likes to throw his when im late at putting him out, or that he want more food!! lol!


----------



## RachyBobs

All mine do the same!!! The best thing I have EVER done was get some old tyres and put a bucket inside the tyre hole, that way they either miss the bucker or kick the tyre which does them no harm been bouncy.. I use these dishes inside the tyre and put the handles under the tyre rim!










or these if you can find them!


----------



## momentofmadness

You can get a good rubber one for about £9... I had them for years.. Or put the food on the floor maybe she doesn't like the bucket round her face.. If you put it on the floor she will prob kick it in her bed then spend ages foraging..


----------



## bluejacket

Rubber trugs and tyres may do it. Does the edge of the bucket come anywhere near her eyes? Maybe it makes her fret. My old lad used to have a plastic sheet under his bucket as a 'tablecloth'. He used to hand the empty bucket to me when he was done! If all else fails,- as long as you damp the feed down a bit, have you considered an old fashioned nose-bag?


----------



## gemmaduggan

hi there,do you still have her ? xx


----------



## serpentseye

Scotston said:


> Glad to hear Una is still upto her old tricks


who's una???? that's my name!


----------



## Jess2308

serpentseye said:


> who's una???? that's my name!


Una is my horse


----------



## clairedax

hi there do you still have your friesian?
if so then please try this as it may work, i know its sounds good by putting you food in a bucket but just try putting it on the floor but not in a pile spred it arround that will save you money on buckets and you'l get to keep her as she sounds purfect in every other way.
i have a lovely horse he is my baby but his querk is he wind sucks i figured out he only does it if he goes some where new even if i dont tie him up in his normal place he'l do it and after treats so no more treats and places he knows worked for him.
if you do still have her i have room for one more horse and stableing so i would be happy to have her but i do hope you try this first.


----------



## stevewilson

hello my name is steve wilson im interrested in your friesian please call my number is 317 640 0501 looking for good horse to ride with my girl freand and her daughter.they have persurrons.i think that is how you spell it..lol.... we live in zionsvill in..


----------



## tiddlypup

if i ever get the chance to get back into horses id have a friesian or an andalusian,beautiful


----------



## Jess2308

I thought i'd better mention on here to avoid the PMs i keep recieving...

OBVIOUSLY i am not actually giving away my friesian!!!! The thread title was a joke!!! If you read my post im pretty sure it makes that very clear. Why on earth would I give away a very valuable horse?? And i certainly wouldnt be giving her away to random people who join a forum just to ask for her


----------



## Flossiemum

Your cat video is excellent - love it!

As for horses - well we all know they are a pain in the bot bot but hey ho, we love em...


----------



## kerrichinchilla

Hi, just wondering if you still have her, and if so where are you and i would be very intrested, thank you


----------



## simplysardonic

kerrichinchilla said:


> Hi, just wondering if you still have her, and if so where are you and i would be very intrested, thank you


I think it's been established that this thread was a joke


----------



## Jess2308

Where's the nearest brick wall? I want to repeatedly hit my head against it. Thats what this thread makes me feel like doing... weird!!!

ETA: Im still getting regular PMs from people offering home :lol: Do they just read the thread title and not bother actually reading any further??


----------



## simplysardonic

Jess2308 said:


> Where's the nearest brick wall? I want to repeatedly hit my head against it. Thats what this thread makes me feel like doing... weird!!!
> 
> ETA: Im still getting regular PMs from people offering home :lol: Do they just read the thread title and not bother actually reading any further??


ask a mod to lock/delete it


----------



## packhorse

Realise that you fed off the floor too - and it still made a muck up. 

Feed him off the floor - there is no hardship in that. Keep a big space clear for his food and just tip it out. When you think about it - that is the natural way to eat really. No reason they HAVE to have it in a bucket is there! although it sounds as though it is difficult to keep it clean afterwards. 

Maybe in the past this horse has had to fight others for its food. What else could have made it so attack its food. There must be a psychological reason from way back for it to do this you just need to try to work out what could have happened and try to work out how to change the behaviour. Not much help here am I !!!


----------



## myalfiebaby

Lol. I have a 2 1/2 year old friesian gelding and he is exactly the same!! I worry so much that he will hurt himself as he paws and hits his leg off the fence and gate when he's waiting for his bucket!! The only time i see him lively is when he thinks there is food on the go!! He is such an angel, stands so quietly but then he sees that red bucket and this monster appears! lol.


----------



## stevewilson

are you seriuse about free.exspensive horse....


----------



## stevewilson

i have 3 perserons.beautifullllll.............would love a friesian..would have a good home...sounds like a joke....if not call me 317 422-5883...my number...steve


----------



## Goldielover

hiya will see be safe for my 10 yr old sister to ride 

savannah


----------



## Jess2308

Oh no, she's vicious.


----------



## Jess2308

BTW, she is free. But I will require your bank details just to put some money in for you to care for her, free of charge  Oh, and let me know your address so I can arrange for her to be shipped to you 



:lol:


----------



## ali 63

JSR said:


> Robinsons - Buy Equestrian Supplies, Horse Tack, Clothing and more at Robinsons
> 
> I use these, Kane likes to throw his bucket around when he's finished, stand in it and then usually pee in it so these are fab! Had mine for 4 years and he's not killed it yet.
> 
> We've got a Fresian stallion at our yard....if you ever fancy her having a foal!!


These are all i ever used , even my stallion couldnt destroy them, well worth investing in :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ali 63

Cant believe some people actually think your giving your horse away, theres some right nutters out there :scared: hahaha


----------



## Jess2308

ali 63 said:


> Cant believe some people actually think your giving your horse away, theres some right nutters out there :scared: hahaha


It makes me laugh! Just proves that they have only read the thread title and not the thread. I actually, out of curiosity, googled "free friesian" and my thread comes up right at the top, so its just cheap people searching for a freebie


----------



## simplysardonic

Jess2308 said:


> Oh no, she's vicious.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
This thread gets ressurected more often than a Cliff Richard Christmas single


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets

I agree that those rubber buckets made of old tyres are really good! When I works at a Welsh Cob stud we used them for the stallions and they would stamp and bite and kick and roll on them! LOL. There was also a young colt who discovered they made excellent frisbees and would throw them out of the stable when he was done!

Hopefully you have found something that she can't destroy 



simplysardonic said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> This thread gets ressurected more often than a Cliff Richard Christmas single


LMAO! This made me spit tea all over my keyboard


----------



## XxZoexX

Jess2308 said:


> BTW, she is free. But I will require your bank details just to put some money in for you to care for her, free of charge  Oh, and let me know your address so I can arrange for her to be shipped to you
> 
> :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Who on earth would take this as a serious freebie? And why would anyone expect a gorgeous horse for free i dont know.


----------



## Jess2308

:lol: Me too!

I just got a PM from ANOTHER idiot (with no posts on the forum, weird that they all have no previous posts...) offering my horse a 5* home where I can visit :lol:

Stoooopid people!


----------



## Guest

stevewilson said:


> i have 3 perserons.beautifullllll.............would love a friesian..would have a good home...sounds like a joke....if not call me 317 422-5883...my number...steve





Goldielover said:


> hiya will see be safe for my 10 yr old sister to ride
> 
> savannah


Dickheads...


----------



## Goldielover

do u knoow any horse that are rdiing going for free


----------



## Jess2308

Goldielover said:


> do u knoow any horse that are rdiing going for free


You might want to check your post makes sense before hitting "submit"


----------



## Jess2308

Just got another PM from someone wanting my free friesian :lol: And AGAIN they had no posts on the forum, weird that 

I had to drag this thread up to share, I wonder how long idiots will continue doing this :lol:


----------



## brunettetara

hi i know this is a very long shot but have you still got her? regards tara



Jess2308 said:


> Im gonna kill the little monster!
> 
> She has the most annoying habit of digging her food as she is eating!! In the last 2 weeks she has killed FOUR buckets, the last one tonight
> 
> I tried getting one to attach to the door and she kicked the door so hard i was worried sick about her hurting her legs (kept bashing it with her knees  ) so put it on the floor and she broke it within about 5 mins. The one tonight was supposedly indestructible.. It took her 3 days to kill it, i'll give them that!! Thats about the longest one has lasted!!
> 
> Thank god she is beautiful, sweet natured, has perfect manners, is lovely to ride and completely bombproof... Otherwise she would be on ebay :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic

brunettetara said:


> hi i know this is a very long shot but have you still got her? regards tara


Oh dear, you really should read the thread a bit more beyond the first post, love


----------



## meezer

I cant believe how many people have replied for a 'free horse',surely you would read the whole thread before replying.


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

il take her! i've riden fresians befor, beutifull paces.:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness

bonnieanme4eva said:


> il take her! i've riden fresians befor, beutifull paces.:thumbup:


Hi there this was put on in jest..


----------



## blackdiamond

This is hilarious !!!!

I wonder if i advertised my mares 'free' whether i would get the same replys. hahahaha

XxX


----------



## perki888

Haven't read all the replies and this might have been said but have you tried the shallow/ wide black ones that are made out of recylcled tyres - they are nearly unbreakable! I have a 14 hand 2 that loves to break her buckets! Got one of these before Christmas and its still whole lol x


----------



## Amaranth

You had me at free Friesian


----------



## pink-possum

Haha! Horses..  I'd love to have a fresian! <3 Could you buy like a feeder that attaches to the wall? Pahaha, Good luck with this!  Just get a life-time supply of feed buckets


----------



## candysmum

LMAO!!!

I clicked to read the thread in disbelief and was glad to find it was a joke!! which i did get in the first post so all the people that dont HAHA poor you!

Wish i'd got any of mine free!!!!! And i'd love a friesan too I did go look at one to buy but she was way too green for me.


----------



## bonnieanme4eva

momentofmadness said:


> Hi there this was put on in jest..


but the one i've riden has, she has such beautiful movements 
i love her


----------



## stevewilson

do you still have the friesian. My name is steve.my wife is melissa.we have a rescue in franklin in.please let us know.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere

stevewilson said:


> do you still have the friesian. My name is steve.my wife is melissa.we have a rescue in franklin in.please let us know.


Wow... Ever hopeful, eh? 

Bet the OP rues the day she made this thread.  I did it on another forum one time with my dog, as a joke, free to good home, you know that joke: "Eats anything, fond of children". The replies from people thinking I was serious made me sick.


----------



## momentofmadness

stevewilson said:


> do you still have the friesian. My name is steve.my wife is melissa.we have a rescue in franklin in.please let us know.


It was put up as a joke..  There is no free horse..


----------



## Jess2308

Nothing worse than a freebie hunter posing as a rescue


----------



## packhorse

THIS POST WAS A JEST - it was put up tongue in cheek. 

Perhaps the moderators would like to remove it now so that you dont get quite so many people asking if it is still 'free to good home' !!!


----------



## TheCozyPet

Lol, I always wanted a horse. I bet she's very beautiful


----------



## momentofmadness

TheCozyPet said:


> Lol, I always wanted a horse. I bet she's very beautiful


If you always wanted a horse and have never ridden before.. I would not advise a friesian for the first timer..


----------



## Jess2308

Except for mine! I have to say, Una is 100% perfect in every way. Completely bombproof in any traffic, literally! We have hacked alongside the M5, gone over and alongside railways with trains going past, and we also often have the RAF fighter jets flying overhead - she doesnt flinch at anything  Perfect, gentle temperment, lovely to ride... Amazing little horse. So proud of her cos I have done everything with her completely by myself and she's been so forgiving of my mistakes! :lol:

But, if you havent much riding experience and try to ride a friesian, grab onto some mane before you ask for trot :lol: Feels like you're being flung out of the saddle until you get used to the transitions!! 

But, no, Una is NOT GOING AS A FREEBIE TO *ANYONE*! Perfection is never free, people 

:lol:


----------



## nikki2009

i thought you asked for this thread to go????
i take it you have still had people asking if its still free?


----------



## Jess2308

I thought it was being deleted, im sure I hit the "report" button to ask for it to be removed a while ago, but it doesnt bother me too much, makes me laugh  At least it weeds out the freebie hunters


----------



## XxZoexX

Any need for that i think not.. Have you actually read the thread Its clearly not someone giving a free horse away :blink:


----------

